# Seiko SNK MOD



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Had this little Seiko SNK, dial was a mess so I've fitted a Degaz Dial and snowflake hands


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Gave it a very Tudor-esque look to it. :thumbsup:

I don't understand the air-diver part though... :laugh:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

gimli said:


> Gave it a very Tudor-esque look to it. :thumbsup:
> 
> I don't understand the air-diver part though... :laugh:


 I know, that puts me off too 

Maybe be better in a skx007


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I am really taking a liking to those style of hands I think I need to invest in a set then decide which watch to put them in .


----------

